# Female sexual arousal gels...



## Luke728 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is so awesome! My wife got tickets to go to a major event. I suggested we stay overnight in a hotel. Hotel sex is always so hot! Question. I've been wondering if these products that claim to enhance female orgasm really work. They are kinda expensive so I thought I'd ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenandempty (Dec 16, 2011)

Good for you for thinking of her pleasure!!:smthumbup: Personally I have tried most of them on the market, and found a few good ones. My personal favorite is called OOOh! What Makes Mona Lisa Smile? but I have only been able to find it online for the past year. Another good one is found at Walmart and inexpensive there, it is called Excite by Lifestyles. Avoid the KY expensive ones as I found them to get sticky and was not at all impressed with them. Good Luck, hope this helps


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife likes KY Intense. It warms her clit up as you rub it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My STBXW had a favorite. Was one that had a "cooling" effect - might have tasted like mint? Well - mint mixed with KY!

I would offer to text her and ask - but she might get the wrong idea...

If you go to a nicer place - try asking someone who works there.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

stritle said:


> not that i'd recommend it unless you are very familiar with the risks involved, but i rubbed some testosterone gel on my wifes legs during a massage.
> about 2 hours later she was a complete freak in bed, and was *extremely* aroused.
> normally it takes a bit to get her off, but it hardly took anything at all that night; i couldn't even guess as to how many times she climaxed.
> i'm pretty sure i was assaulted at some point lol
> ...


What is testosterone gel?


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

KY Intense :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

stritle said:


> a gel based testosterone replacement therapy product (for guys)


My wife tried this once. The house got cleaned really well too. :rofl:


----------



## LBG (Nov 22, 2011)

My favorites are Nympho Niagra and X-Scream by Slumber Parties, yeah um wow! One on the outside on on the inside (flavored outside) can't remember off the top of my head which way they go, but the combo always leaves me crawling across the bed lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

LBG said:


> My favorites are Nympho Niagra and X-Scream by Slumber Parties, yeah um wow! One on the outside on on the inside (flavored outside) can't remember off the top of my head which way they go, but the combo always leaves me crawling across the bed lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Granted its been awhile, but I also enjoyed Nympho Niagra.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife has had good success with "Finally, the Solution for Women"


----------



## Luke728 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

hmmmm, i've got alot of testesterone gel just laying around...gives me a idea. j/k


----------

